# acupuncture???



## natalia (Jul 7, 2002)

dear all,my mom talked to this doctor, and she said that i might need acupuncture...has anyone had it and been cured? or reduced symptomes?I also have another question... what do you guys do for really bad stomach aches...i think i might get them from caffienne. (or how ever you spell it!) thanks, watz


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Hi Watz,Sorry, never had acupuncture. Just wanted to say Hello to a fellow Michigander.


----------



## natalia (Jul 7, 2002)

hey jazzynala! i'm from northern michigan, like around traverse city,ever heard of it? how old are you? I'm thirteen. ~watz


----------



## Blake (Oct 1, 2001)

I've completely eliminated caffiene from my diet as it's usually one of the most common triggers for IBS. And I've also had acupuncture quite a few times. I wasn't very happy to hear the suggestion since I really hate needles but the doctor was really great and explained how acupuncture works and why, etc. Basically it doesn't "cure" IBS it helps reduce stress and pain which also trigger IBS. Usually I got about 15 needles in me in one session followed by acupressure (deep massage). After every session I walked out of the office feeling AWESOME. Be surprised what a few needles can do







Let us know how it goes


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I saw your post on the main bulletin board and thought I would give you my experience of acupuncture.I find that acupuncture seems to relax...it doesn't really hurt and in 90% of the cases it doesn't at all. I would say give it a go for about 3-4 sessions and if you don't find that anything is happening leave it.It never helped my stomach but made me more relaxed with it. But far too expensive to balance the good it did.I hope if u try u r more successfuljamie


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

It reduced my symptoms a lot but when I moved it got harder to go because sometimes I had to go three times a week and only 6 people in my state are liscensed to do it. But if you can do it I FULLY recommend it. It can be a little pricey but worth every dime. I didn't need the herbs the doctor wanted me to take I was fine without them, so you might watch out for that and see the difference with or without them and also they like to push those pills on you a lot everytime a new kind and at $30 a bottle and wanting you to be on 3-4 different kinds at least twice a month it adds up.


----------



## natalia (Jul 7, 2002)

thank you all for replying to my question!







i thought it was going to be acupuncture...but my doctor gave me an acupreasure thingy instead...it's this little electronic thing that you put on preasure points...and it is supposed to be sort of like acupuncture...i tried it for 4 weeks, and my stomach aches totally disapeared! but unfortunately, it didn't do much with my BM's. So she told me to keep on using it for another 6 weeks. I hope to see some change! ~Watz


----------

